# stadium seat at walmart



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

They sell these at my walmart, its a flip up seat with back support like you would use on bleachers. If your like me and have a bad back this is something you should try. I can sit much longer on a stand with this than just a pad with no back support. cost is 16 dollars at walmart. I forgot to add , you are sitting much lower to the ground too, better for them not seeing you


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea... Up here in the winter I generally just sit on the ground and ended up with a wet bottom, that is untill I started using bibs with a water proof liner. Generally find a tree to my liking and use it...guessing down there trees are a bit hard to find .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Really good idea. I am still pulling thorns out of my rear from my NM trip. For me, a seat is just one piece of gear too many so I usually clear me a spot at the base of one of those scrub brushes and hope for the best.

I was at cabelas over the weekend and saw a nice little coyote calling seat. It was a waist rig with pockets, hand warmer, etc and had an easy-deploy seat that stayed on your back until you needed it and then it swung down into place. I can't remember the name of it but if I think of it, i'll post it.

You can't beat $16 back support though. Especially out there in NM.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You post that yet, Chris? Sounds like a predator specific version of a turkey vest/waist pack.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You post that yet, Chris? Sounds like a predator specific version of a turkey vest/waist pack.


Here it is...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...lProducts&Ntt=yote+seat&x=0&y=0&Ntt=yote+seat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought a small seat years ago that has one of those self inflating valves on it and a strap that I attach to my pack. Most times I never unhook it just set it down and sit on it still attached to the pack. It keeps me warm, dry and sticker free. It was only about $6 bucks back then, prolly double that now.http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunters-Specialties-Bunsaver-Seat-Cushion.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw come on guys...just pull up a cactus one of those barrel ones I see pics of. Plop your ol behind on down and get nice and comfortable.


----------

